# Snow Watch



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Just wondering if it's snowing anywhere. Scotland?

I believe we're (SE) due some early tomorrow morning...absolutley frreeeeeezing outside at the moment!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm in the southeast expecting snow tomorrow too!  

I like snow but I wonder what my cats will make of it...??! Jumpy has seen it before from the window last winter, but Pixie has never seen it and I don't suppose they will like the cold feel on their paws  Pixie hates getting wet and cold so she will probably stay in with Gracie! 

I know that my fluffy Tabby always looked like a bear cub out in the snow - he quite enjoyed it, but then he had the right coat for it!!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm SE too, thought it was expected Monday night...can't wait 
I wonder what Indie will make of it, she liked the sprinkling we had a few weeks ago  I have a feeling she may get snow balls in her paws as she is a long hair gsd, time will tell!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

We're expecting it from 11pm onwards - more excited than normal this year as the cat run is up and they are also used to their harnesses so they'll have their first sample of snow underfoot.. 

It probably won't come to anything now I've said that


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Last time (2010 the long spell) my oldies didn't set foot outside.....not once! Elizabeth ventured as far as the front door, felt the drop in temperature and shot back inside just as quickly! Normally, they enjoy quite a few little outside rambles a few time a day but not at all, in all of this time. The younger ones didn't mind as much, though!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Been snowing on and off most of the day in Edinburgh but not lying.
Forecast very mixed,one says little snow expected over the next 24 hrs another says it could be quite heavy .
Personally I believe when I stick my hand out the window and it gets snow on it ,it is snowing .


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If it snows i will post photos of my cats indoors playing with snowballs....yes i have to go out in the freezing cold otherwise they will disappear. They have so much fun and makes a mess.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I had a message from my dad this morning - East Midlands - to say they had a light dusting of snow. More forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

No snow here yet, have to work tonight so i hope it holds of till after 12.30 when i will be back home in the warm....Blooming stuff


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> If it snows i will post photos of my cats indoors playing with snowballs....yes i have to go out in the freezing cold otherwise they will disappear. They have so much fun and makes a mess.


Would love to see that!!


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

No snow here in Angus  but we are right on the coast and hardly ever get much. Hmmph !


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I hope the snow will stay away from here.....
It is finally freezing, so everyone is getting eager to go skating.
Snow would ruin the ice completely.


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Snowed on and off the whole day today (I'm in Hamilton), but didn't really come to much. :thumbsup:


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

We were supposed to have it here in East Yorkshire last night but we didn't.
Expected again tonight though.

Our lot will be straight out in the garden if it does, they loved it last year!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Just started snowing here in south Yorkshire.....not settling though!!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Seems to be some just outside of Manchester, according to Facebook, but it's bypassed us so far 

I'm looking forward to it! It'll be the bunnies' first taster and I can't wait to see what they do (I've got my video camera at the ready, as I missed their first sighting of rain which was hilarious!!). I fully expect Spooks to take one step out and run back in, he won't even entertain puddles


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

No snow here yet, it's forecast for 9pm and 3am. 

Frankie doesn't like the snow but he'll still go out in it  it's not like he has to, we have a litter tray set up, but they both refuse to use it  I know what I'd rather use instead of getting a frozen bum  When it's snowed and he goes out into the garden he walks as close to the wall as possible where there's less snow, but if it's deep he tries to run through it 

Seb was too young to go out when it last snowed at the end of 2011 and watched it from the window  but when we had a few sprinkles at the end of last year he was in the garden jumping up in the air to catch the snow flakes


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Went to the cinema at 15.00 came out at 18.30 and it was snowing. Not a lot but it was and still is snowing


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I went to the cinema as well (Les Mis) came out at 8 pm and it was snowing very lightly in Sheffield town centre. We're forecast more too.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

It's coming down quite nicely here now. 

Can't wait to get some photos tomorrow!! (Yes, I know I'm sad. So what! rrr


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Snow here in North Staffordshire!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I'm in east Yorkshire and nothing so far. If I wake up tomorrow and all is White I'll be very giddy like a child


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Still nothing here, maybe I'll be walking to work in it tomorrow


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

None in East Anglia yet...and I hope it stays that way! I have to drive around and walk around in the blummin stuff! But at least I dont have to leave the house at 7.30 each morning and squeegee it out of kennels all day anymore!


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Snow here


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

We had a bit here in Ireland and Rocchi was out in the balcony to see if for the first time!


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> I'm in east Yorkshire and nothing so far. If I wake up tomorrow and all is White I'll be very giddy like a child


Snowing just now on us


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

No snow in my neck of Surrey yet. D is on nights tonight so he has been warned - if it snows during the night he has to take me to work in the morning


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm like a little kid when it comes to snow, excitedly looking out to see if it's started yet! Still waiting...

No clue what Riki and Rin will make of snow, as we adopted them in September. Very curious to find out! Both of them are eager to go out even when it's raining, but snow might be a tad cold for them. We'll see!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

We have woken up to a very light dusting  the boys haven't ventured out yet


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

Wahay, it's snowing here!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Jansheff said:


> I went to the cinema as well (Les Mis) came out at 8 pm and it was snowing very lightly in Sheffield town centre. We're forecast more too.


Did you cry :cryin:


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

We have light snow coming down started about 6am 

Viv xx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Ours started about 4am, I have been informed 

I have been assured its not on the roads, and he's scraped my car for me :thumbup:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

We have snow.... photo's later.


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

We have a fairly light dusting of snow, but it's quite enough to bewilder Riki.

He demanded out as usual this morning, only to stop in his tracks and stare at the weird white stuff on the lawn, trees, fence and patio table and chairs. Not to be deterred, he ran down the snow-free garden path and stopped again, as his usual route through the fence and foliage to next-door's garden was covered with cold white stuff.

Time for plan B. He decided that he'd go to the neighbour's garden on the other side, and legged it rapidly across the lawn and under a bush, where he set up a piteous wail on discovering that the evil white stuff was on the foliage there, too.

After a failed attempt to escape the snow by going over the fence to the neighbour on that side, he raced back across the lawn, stopping only for a moment to attempt to chew the grass. The elements were clearly conspiring against him, as his favourite indigestion remedy was _also_ covered with this strange, cold, white powder!

He's now concluded that snuggling up in his box in my room is a _really_ good idea.


----------



## Mels Goldens (Jan 10, 2013)

We have snow in Surrey, one of my cats hates and will not go out in it.


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Had a wee bit here in North Notts this morning. All cats are out and about and loving it. Maine Coons LOVE snow!




























Ian F.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Still no snow in Edinburgh


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Its now raining and the snow is disappearing much to the disgust of my mc's.


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Had a tiny sprinkling in west london, but didn't have a chance to take Sybil out in it. Bloo loves snow, Freckle hates it


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Photos to follow - we got some good 'uns! 

We went out at the right time, snow on the ground plus it started snowing heavier.. Pyrrha officially loves it, but whether it was worth the effort of the 20 minute groom she needed when she came back in remains to be seen lol. She had half the undergrowth stuck in her undergrowth 

Pandora came with us and was quite happy after getting over the initial shock of soft white things landing on him - we tried to swap Pandora over for Eowyn after a while (we've only got 2 harnesses) but she wasn't best pleased with the situation!

We didn't even attempt it with Schrodinger, the big man loves his home comforts too much!


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I had to laugh watching sky news this morning the reporter was talking about 2-3 cm snow ..but I think she had her cm and mm mixed up because there was just a light sprinkle on the ground around her ... Then she said that some people in the street had had to dig their cars out this moning and I nearly choked on my tea ! 
Dig what????? It was just a dusting of powdery snow 


This hysterical media reporting is laughable and quite insulting to any resonable person..

Im not saying some country areas might not have had more snow but its hardley the national disaster sky news were trying to make of it....


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

sorry double post


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Just ran out side and grabbed a quick video. Sod working, I think I'm going to go sledging while the kids are at shool. That way I'll get the hill to myself.... Along with the other dads that is 

First snow of the year. - YouTube

Ian F.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Had a small amount over night, and is now snowing again ..... in Surrey!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Now THIS is what I expected to wake up to this morning, Cyberfin! Instead, apart from a minute sprinkling on _part_ the garden wall.....nothing!

Sounds as if all we had was sleet! Apparently moving south eastwards this pm and evening! We shall see.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

its snowing here in Huddersfield, west yorkshire. I'm going to venture out to supermarket later just for a few bits of shopping, hopefully there will be no panic buying:crazy:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Snow was falling quite fast last night, some nice fat flakes, too. I woke up and looked out of the window like an excitable child, expecting to see a winter blanket....



....and all I saw was slush. It's raining, and even the tiniest dusting on the shed has gone. I genuinely feel upset.

Jack Frost? Why do you torture me so? I wanted to get my photography hat on, and film the animals as they ventured into it in utter bemusement and, most likely, disgust rrr:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Lovely heavy snowfall happening now in North London (I work in Wembley!)  

Been going for about an hour and the flakes are big now, and plenty of them!!! 

I do love a good snowfall!! We weren't sure if it would be snow or sleety rain so this looks very good so far!!! 

Mum said Jumpy went out twice but came running back in, so they are locked inside now thank goodness... :yesnod:


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Here we are..























































Still absolutely throwing it down here, big flakes!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

It's been coming down heavy since around 10 this morning. On my lunch break now and walking to Tesco. It's bitterly cold. I hope my boys have the sense to stay in, in the warm.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Its just stopped now, mine have stayed in all morning which they do anyway, but my male has a big thick coat and he seems to go out whatever the weather.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

It only happens to me doesnt it.... got all excited having snowballs in the kitchen for the cats to play with but being late for work thought i would wait until i got home. Came home to rain and the snow has gone.....need more snow now.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> It only happens to me doesnt it.... got all excited having snowballs in the kitchen for the cats to play with but being late for work thought i would wait until i got home. Came home to rain and the snow has gone.....need more snow now.


Aw no, that's a shame!! It's usually more rural areas that get snow while we get rain!! Other way round today!! Hope you get some more later - there's meant to be a heavy band around 3pm - if it gets any heavier, we will be having a blizzard down here!!!! :w00t:


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Actually raining her ( meteorologists would describe it as _very_ light sleet!, I guess)  Of course _none_ of it is lodging!

Sooooo disappointing!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Treaclesmum said:


> Aw no, that's a shame!! It's usually more rural areas that get snow while we get rain!! Other way round today!! Hope you get some more later - there's meant to be a heavy band around 3pm - if it gets any heavier, we will be having a blizzard down here!!!! :w00t:


Just seen the weather maps on news and can see what you mean about snow in North London! 

Apparently more this evening and tomorrow morning!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> Just seen the weather maps on news and can see what you mean about snow in North London!
> 
> Apparently more this evening and tomorrow morning!


Where are you Ianthi? You may get more snow later, you never know!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_we had abit of snow here, but its starting to melt now, the cats watched from the window, Please excuse the state of the garden, the fences all got blown down in the bad winds and havent been fixed as yet._


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _we had abit of snow here, but its starting to melt now, the cats watched from the window, Please excuse the state of the garden, the fences all got blown down in the bad winds and havent been fixed as yet._


Ah yes, I should have had that disclaimer on my photos too... Plus the fences sat at the end of the garden that got left by the men who came to repair the previous lot of blown down fences!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Wahay, I've got snow  
Starting to settle on the roads too


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Dante said:


> Here we are..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww what lovely photos and cats too :001_wub:


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> Aww what lovely photos and cats too :001_wub:


Thank you


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Snow all gone, just raining now .......


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Snow when got up this morning and then its been teaming down since about 12.30 now...
Thats the Fens (East Anglia)
Tiger still watches it through the window at 14!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm in North London too, woke up to a nice dusting of snow, grabbed Phoebe to show it to her <pointing at the window, as she doesn't go out> and excitedly said "Look Phoebe, snow, SNOW!".
She did not understand the excitement at all and just wiggled free from my arms and run off ...
Eh ...


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Been snowing here all afternoon.
They expect tomorrow's morning rush hour to be very bad because of the snow. Lovely.

I am really looking forward to it........


NOT


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Just rain here now. Good old Manchester! 

So jealous of those of you with snow! It looked very promising last night, but was too good to be true 

Oh, and Dante- beautiful photos, as always! :001_wub:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just got home and it looks like my boys have got some sense after all and haven't ventured out, snow looks fresh and new outside 

Frank has just stuck his head out of the cat flap but had second thoughts  Seb has been brave and is gingerly walking across it, Frank has changed his mind and followed Seb out  Seb is now digging and flicking the snow


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

According to the latest forecasts now it's all set to snow on Friday! 

Sooo cold here at the moment!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

The rush hour was a disaster, yesterday.
I was lucky to reach work in 45 instead of 20 mins, but by 9.15am, the Netherlands had the record tailback length of 1035 km, 100km more than the previous record, which was 14 years old.

Today, we have no new snow, but it is freezing cold. Temperatures reached -20° in some places during the night, which is quite extreme for an area with a sea climate. 
No abnormal tailbacks, though....


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sky is white this morning and we have some light snowflakes, i think a heavier snowfall today.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_yes the sky is very white, and its snowing very lightly. its blooming slippy out, so be careful._


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Looking at the weather reports for Friday... It looks like we're *ALL* in for some arctic weather. DEEP snow and strong winds!










Ian F.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwwwww i LOVE that picture !!!!!!_


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Still waiting for our snow here in Wiltshire! Had a very light dusting on Monday morning which quickly disappeared due to rain. Heard on the weather forecast last night that we're going to get lots of snow on Friday & Saturday! . It'll be nice for it to arrive at the start of a weekend rather than a Monday morning!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Roll on Friday, in that case! I want my snow! :cryin:

Plus, I'll have got all my urgent deadlines in then, so will be able to enjoy it a bit more


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm looking forward to it, too!  If the cats like it I can get some piccies!!!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Cyberfyn said:


> Looking at the weather reports for Friday... It looks like we're *ALL* in for some arctic weather. DEEP snow and strong winds!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tmajority have got yellow - be aware warnings. We have been upgraded to amber as have some of the middle of england


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

It is currently snowing lightly here in upstate New York. Our 10" had finally melted off, leaving behind squishy mud and puddles, so I'm happy to see a world blanketed in white again. There's about an inch out there right now. Jezebel ran out with the dogs and then stopped dead and shook her feet off and went back inside in disgust. She's got the coat for snow, but I think it will take a little convincing for her to decide it's fun.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> According to the latest forecasts now it's all set to snow on Friday!
> 
> Sooo cold here at the moment!


Same forecast here  according to one of my weather apps we should be expecting 93.94mm of snow on Friday and lots more over the weekend 

Hopefully I can get some pics 

It's bitterly cold here again today. It was -6 this morning when I walked into work, by the time I got in I had a numb bum and legs  and I was wrapped up for arctic conditions


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

getting a few snow flurries here on the isle of wight...


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

We had a little flurry this morning, more forecast for later today


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Tomorrow morning for us in SE, according to the forecasters! VERY cold now!

I see S Wales has been issued with a RED warning!


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

We are forecast some tomorrow and more over the weekend! When we has the bad snow in 2010 Oscar used to go out then, I have some videos of him in the snow ill have to see if I can find them!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

We had some snow this morning....pathetic little floaty flakes. Barely even noticeable :rolleyes5:

Can not WAIT for a good heavy snow fall, especially as I'm off tomorrow and Saturday  I forewarn everyone about the inevitable photo overload that will ensue, too (if Spooks even dares go out, that is- I doubt it. Too posh for that :lol


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

I found the videos but can't get them on photo bucket from fb so I took some pics from them


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

It's started snowing here in Brummyland     xx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Forecast for tomorrow seem's bad!


My nieces school has already closed for tomorrow just in case!  


It better not get too bad  we have a 50th wedding anniversary party for my mum and dad on Saturday at Kempton Park ..... :incazzato:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

No more since this morning but people are already panic buying  popped into Tesco at lunchtime for a loaf of bread, they had run out  it was rather busy in there, wasn't just the lunchtime rush, shoppers with trolley loads of food.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Southerners panic buying eh? Fortunately I've got food in for this weekend and car has just been filled up but no-one was queuing at the stations or anything.


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

It's snowing here and we have a decent downfall already! OH just took Oscar for a walk in it


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Here they are


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Snowing heavily here and Sainsbury's has sold out of onions 'due to panic buying' - seriously weird! And where is the Great Gatsby - out!!! This cat spent his kittenhood on the streets desperate for some warmth, and now he has it......Kxxx


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Guess what? 

It's started!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

started here too now, good job I have an early start for work tomorrow, can beat the traffic before it gets heavy.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Kah said:


> Snowing heavily here and Sainsbury's has sold out of onions 'due to panic buying' - seriously weird! And where is the Great Gatsby - out!!! This cat spent his kittenhood on the streets desperate for some warmth, and now he has it......Kxxx


Onions 

We have a few flakes coming down. My 2 are also out


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

Snow hasn't started here yet, but it's been bitterly cold here all day, which is probably the reason we've had not one but TWO burst water mains within a 5 min walk of here and no water for a couple of hours. I had to clean my hands on Tushiewipes after cleaning the litter tray! -_-

ETA:


Kah said:


> Snowing heavily here and Sainsbury's has sold out of onions 'due to panic buying' - seriously weird! And where is the Great Gatsby - out!!! This cat spent his kittenhood on the streets desperate for some warmth, and now he has it......Kxxx


LOL @ the onions!

We haven't done our weekend shop yet and are planning on doing it tomorrow morning. If everyone's been out panic-buying and emptied the supermarket shelves, I guess we're living on Cup-a-Soups, Nong Shim evilly hot and spicy instant ramyun (like Pot Noodles, only with a kick like a mule!) and Feringa for the next few days!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Miri said:


> Snow hasn't started here yet, but it's been bitterly cold here all day, which is probably the reason we've had not one but TWO burst water mains within a 5 min walk of here and no water for a couple of hours. I had to clean my hands on Tushiewipes after cleaning the litter tray! -_-
> 
> ETA:
> 
> ...


No water, that's not good  hope it comes back on soon.

I do my grocery shop early on a Saturday morning, with all the panic buying and by the time Saturday comes around the shelves will be empty  I've got enough tinned food, pasta and rice oh and onions  to last us and more than enough cat food


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

I must admit, I am totally confused by the onions! Neighbour just texted me to say that Gatsby is sitting on their coal bunker - in the snow - looking pathetic! Luckily,they know he has a catflap and is totally spoilt - he is just putting it on!
I love this weather but a bit panicky as my sixth form students have a major exam tomorrow. If the onion panic buying is anyhting to go by, tomorrow will be the apocalypse!!!! Kx
Ps Gatsby now home!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I wonder if onions are the new, natural version of energy bars


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

I have two onions going spare - first come first served. £5 each or can do a deal if you want both (plus P&P)


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

my dad went to the supermarket on the way home and there was no veg only 2 bags of potato, no milk and no bread. 

I went to Tesco express and there was loads of veg. I wonder if people are off tesco due to the horsemeat thing.


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

We're just hoping that we get some down here as we have plans to shove the Aussie Mist out in it for laughs :lol: Will get pics if it ever happens :biggrin:


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

Barely any snow here in Derby but its freezing, both cats have just gone out...honestly if I was a cat I would only venture out in the summer and spend my winters curled up in the warmest place possible. They just dont deserve to be cats 

It never really occurred to me to panic buy, I hope Tesco doesnt run out of their pouches tomorrow as we only have one left before the only thing available is tinned food and biscuits. I think they would be happy with the biscuits but they are refusing to eat anything tinned so I cave in and give them the pouches. 

Think us humans will be ok, we have some cheese, some pasta, some frozen stuff, plenty of cup a soups, a few potatoes and some tinned stuff (tomatoes, tuna) Oh and a few eggs. If not then its either we eat each other or resort to the cats..or alternatively just live on dry cereal..


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> No water, that's not good  hope it comes back on soon.
> 
> I do my grocery shop early on a Saturday morning, with all the panic buying and by the time Saturday comes around the shelves will be empty  I've got enough tinned food, pasta and rice oh and onions  to last us and more than enough cat food


Yes, we've got our water back on.  And in case the freezing weather causes more bursts, we've now got 4L of cheapo spring water to keep us going!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Miri said:


> Yes, we've got our water back on.  And in case the freezing weather causes more bursts, we've now got 4L of cheapo spring water to keep us going!


Glad it's back on


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah snow is back. Been snowing lightly all night but is now quite a heavy fall coming down.
Going to get my photo's at long last.

Did pop into the shop to get a loaf of bread but they dont have any, I cant believe places like Russia manage to keep going in the snow but one tiny snow flake here and the country comes to a standstill. Looks like im going to have to bake my own now.


----------



## LordLudo (Dec 12, 2012)

Lots of snow here and still coming. School is shut so I am home but oh is at work. Don't think he'll be there long though! Ludo has been out playing with me and snowballs for a bit now he's curled up! He loved trying to cath them mid air!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

It's snowed in North Wales! I'm on leave today but even so it's a snow day! 
Geoffrey doesn't like the snow it seems, too cold for him! 
I don't think Ruxpin has even noticed!


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Snow :d :d im of to build snowmen and pretend im five again :d


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Snow!!! Drove for 2 hours this morning attempting to get to work and failed. left in no snow, arrived back home to 2 inches!

Poppy was initially unimpressed but has now discovered it is fun to play in


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

2 hours Lupie? That's awful! The same happened me years ago ( work called just after I'd left to say they were shut ) only to arrive hours later to discover we had the day off! Lovely photo of Poppy!

We woke up to a light fall (5cm) but it's still snowing outside as I write! Two of mine went out only to return fairly soon afterwards! H is sitting on the windlow ledge viewing the snowflakes!


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> 2 hours Lupie? That's awful! The same happened me years ago ( work called just after I'd left to say they were shut ) only to arrive hours later to discover we had the day off! Lovely photo of Poppy!


The worst thing is it's normally a 30 minute drive  It took me 45 minutes just to get to the village before the town I work in, when I got to a queue of cars stopped because a car couldn't get up the hill. I couldn't hill start in the snow (tiny KA isn't very snow worthy!!) so I had to pullover, at which point I got a text from work saying don't bother, turn around!! :incazzato: And it then took me over an hour to get home as the snow had piled up by then and no grit on the roads i drive. I didn't enter 3rd gear once... What a disaster!

At least poppy is having fun, she's been out there making snowballs and chasing them. clever cat!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Been snowing here since 8.30am, doesn't look like it will stopping anytime soon!

Not sure if Molly & Manny want to be outside or if they are glad they are inside


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Started snowing about 8:15 it's got heavier and heavier. Been sent home from work, just walking home now. The roads are gridlocked, my OH has abandoned the car down a side street and walked home.

This is the view through the park


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i just went outside and measured it on the dog kennels,its 5 inches, and still coming down,the kids got sent home, dont no if other half wil be able to get back home from work tonight,_


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm alright so far here. Got to work this morning and as I got work finished early at lunch time thought I'll blow caution to the wind and go home before its forecasted snow at three this afternoon. So far, we've just got a light covering last night but its gone now, and its not doing much.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

woke up to a heavy snow today
not too heavy where i am but majority of buses in liverpool have been cancelled, we just cant handle snow
everyone done a panic shop last night

oscar and milo made yellow snow


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Jenny1966 said:


> Been snowing here since 8.30am, doesn't look like it will stopping anytime soon![/IMG]


We've had a much heavier fall since (and still going strong!) than you then-which suprises me since we're that bit further north! Easily 10cm+ at this point!

Work is closed today but I don't work on Fridays! Kitties all ensconced in various places inside.....so no photos from me!  Garden looks wonderful, though!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> We've had a much heavier fall since (and still going strong!) than you then-which suprises me since we're that bit further north! Easily 10cm+ at this point!
> 
> Work is closed today but I don't work on Fridays! Kitties all ensconced in various places inside.....so no photos from me!  Garden looks wonderful, though!


Got a bit heavier, but much lighter now .....


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Nothing here now apart from very light flakes.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

The amount of snow we've got here is simply unbelievable. I can't begin to describe its immeasurable depth.....

That's right, because we've hardly got any! 








There's some pretty icicles on the rabbit shed, though-








And the bunnies have been having fun, digging for frozen plants:








Plus, it looks ever so pretty stuck in Gaga's hair:









Jordan, however, is no happy bunny. I want some proper snow. Not this pathetic dandruff! :incazzato:


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

I think we have about 3" of snow here at home though it was maybe 1" at work when I abandoned it around 1pm this afternoon.

Took roughly 2 and a bit hours to get home using public transport, to be fair it is usually 1.5hours for me but we were crawling along on the tube--not fun! Fortunately the OH is very good at driving in the snow so he rescued me from the train station. Phew!!

Very glad to be at home with all of my boys--furry and hoo-man kind alike!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

We now have lots of snow  but our annual Christmas dinner for my archery club has been cancelled :crying: and I bought a new dress and shoes in the week :cryin:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> We now have lots of snow  but our annual Christmas dinner for my archery club has been cancelled :crying: and I bought a new dress and shoes in the week :cryin:
> View attachment 105968
> 
> 
> View attachment 105969


I'm liking your lovely photos, not your annual Christmas dinner. That's poop!  Go and make a snow cat instead!


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> I'm liking your lovely photos, not your annual Christmas dinner. That's poop!  Go and make a snow cat instead!


I don't know about anyone else's, but our snow, dispite being nearly 5 inches deep now is RUBBISH for making anything in. I went out all bundled up to make a snowcat or two and it's the weird powdery fluff that doesn't compact!  Yes yes I am still a child at heart and wanting to go play in the snow...


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Love everyone's pics,I cant join in (yet) :thumbup: No snow in Edinburgh  and long may that continue


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

lupie said:


> I don't know about anyone else's, but our snow, dispite being nearly 5 inches deep now is RUBBISH for making anything in. I went out all bundled up to make a snowcat or two and it's the weird powdery fluff that doesn't compact!  Yes yes I am still a child at heart and wanting to go play in the snow...


The snow here is the same here  went out in the garden with Seb, my snowballs fell apart  I agree, it's powdery and doesn't compact.

We've got about 6 inches here, still snowing but only lightly.


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Got sent home from work early - only one thing to do - play with Gatsby in the garden!!!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I am sat here at work missing my kitties and wishing I was at home playing with them in the garden!! They've been kept in today, but tomorrow morning I'll probably let them explore the garden... that could be fun! 

We don't have a huge amount here but a few inches, probably more at home as it's further westwards where the heavier snow fell! Looking forward to seeing it when I get home tonight


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Pasha wasn't keen








Mai Tai looked out of the window and out of the front door. Rosie didn't even bother to look


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

Well even down here, we got some and as promised we introduced Tullie to the white stuff  Surprisingly he really took to it, until he just got too cold and then he wanted back in. We were fairly impressed  

Lastly, the solution to chilly cat is a warm radiator bed


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Frank has just popped out to turn the snow yellow  and quickly come back in  why don't they have the sense to use the litter tray  rather have a cold wet bum!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I got sent home from work today so spent some time in the garden playing with Seb, we had a great time :thumbup:

Here are a few pics 























































Frankie prefered to do this 










Sorry for the photo overload


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Looks like I spoke to soon,It started snowing about 6'o'clock and it is still snowing now 4 hours later 
Just as well i havnt got any thing planned for the w/end


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Not enough snow here in herts..did not get sent home early from work 

Riley loves skidding in the snow, then comes running in, steals my heat after making me dry him with kitchen towel then asks to go out again


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Woke up this morning to only a dusting of snow, but between getting up and going out two inches had fallen, so I opened the front door, thought "Hmm, maybe not", and worked from home.

Charlie went out a couple of times, but spent most of the day 'helping' me work - i.e. curled up on my left arm for extra warmth (she's still there now!):










Plenty of food and milk here for both me and Charlie-girl, but no real evidence of panic buying last night when I popped in to the supermarket for a loaf of bread.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

It took a while to reach Edinburgh but lastnight it did.This was the garden this morning,and more is forecast :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I opened the back door this morning hoping Cookie would go outside and play. I could then post a picture of her enjoying the snow, but no she just looked at it and sat in the doorway


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Pyrrha's before and afters today.. Deeper snow equals Pyrrha literally turning into a snow cat.

This first photo is going to be one of this years Crimbo cards










and the aftermath..


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a lovely photo - definitely Christmas card material :yesnod:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

fabulous pictures of the lovely girl!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

What a gorgeous pic of Pyrrha :001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Great pics, Dante! What a beauty :001_wub:

Our pathetic dusting has gone now :rolleyes5: It's still cold, though! I think Spooks has the right idea...


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Mine have stayed in all day, but my boy might have been out last night sometime as he does go out late night/early morning sometimes. We've got quite a decent amount of snow here, although I went out to see what the road looked like and to brush the car off so it doesn't freeze and make the job much harder later on, and everyone was driving along fine albeit a bit steadier.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

My 3 had a short run this morning - even Gracie who isn't normally let out, enjoyed a potter in the snow!  It was funny watching her dab her paw into the snow to see what it was made of!! She came running in after about 10 minutes though, Pixie had a bit longer and Jumpy had an extra half hour - he still wanted to chase birds, even in the snow...!  Got them all in by lunchtime though before we went shopping!


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Great photo's- so glad you got to play with yours in the snow too! Kx


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Argh!! Just watched the weather forecast, and it looks like the next band of snow bypasses us completely...again! 

I didn't want any snow anyway rrr:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Dante said:


> Pyrrha's before and afters today.. Deeper snow equals Pyrrha literally turning into a snow cat.
> 
> This first photo is going to be one of this years Crimbo cards
> 
> ...


The first photo of Pyrrha is gorgeous, just beautiful :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

The second one made me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> The first photo of Pyrrha is gorgeous, just beautiful :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> The second one made me :lol: :lol:


She was covered, the snow was so soft and powdery it just entangled into all of her fur.. I think she's JUST about thawed through now :lol: I shouldn't laugh, she loved it but the poor little mite was shivering away in my arms. Gave her my hot water bottle... The things we do eh?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Dante said:


> She was covered, the snow was so soft and powdery it just entangled into all of her fur.. I think she's JUST about thawed through now :lol: I shouldn't laugh, she loved it but the poor little mite was shivering away in my arms. Gave her my hot water bottle... The things we do eh?


Awww bless her 

It's been snowing here since about 8 this morning, Seb has been in and out playing in it  he's been running and skidding, really enjoying himself  he keeps popping in meowing his head off telling me how much fun he's having  he's just come back in, his nose is bright red.


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Snowing in Warwickshire too! Gatsby is running around like a maniac! Unfortunately, we can't really take him sledging with us later!!!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> Awww bless her
> 
> It's been snowing here since about 8 this morning, Seb has been in and out playing in it  he's been running and skidding, really enjoying himself  he keeps popping in meowing his head off telling me how much fun he's having  he's just come back in, his nose is bright red.


Aww :001_wub::001_wub:

It's been snowing here too, I've think mine have had enough of it now! We keep going to the door for a peak but its still there!


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Mooore snow today!! I'm annoyed, I'm meant to be having my second shift volunteering with the cats at the rescue centre but the trains are all up the creek and my road has iced over so i can't get there.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Its snowing again.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Kah said:


> Snowing in Warwickshire too! Gatsby is running around like a maniac! Unfortunately, we can't really take him sledging with us later!!!


I bet he'd love a ride on the sledge 



MollyMilo said:


> Aww :001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> It's been snowing here too, I've think mine have had enough of it now! We keep going to the door for a peak but its still there!


Aww bless them 

Frank keeps popping his head through the cat flap, sees the snow and thinks twice about going out, he then looks at me, gives a big meow as if to say 'make it go away mum'  The freezing cold doesn't really bother him, but he doesn't like snow, he's snuggled on the bed fast asleep


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

nothing in Bristol today


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> I bet he'd love a ride on the sledge
> 
> Aww bless them
> 
> Frank keeps popping his head through the cat flap, sees the snow and thinks twice about going out, he then looks at me, gives a big meow as if to say 'make it go away mum'  The freezing cold doesn't really bother him, but he doesn't like snow, he's snuggled on the bed fast asleep


Franke has the right idea!!!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

We've had a light, though continuous fall of powdery snow since early this morning and more to come, apparently! 

Elizabeth (18) waited until we'd cleared the path before venturing out yesterday. Others aren't bothered at all though and come in all 'speckled' with snowflakes!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> We've had a light, though continuous fall of powdery snow since early this morning and more to come, apparently!
> 
> Elizabeth (18) waited until we'd cleared the path before venturing out yesterday. Others aren't bothered at all though and come in all 'speckled' with snowflakes!


We've got the same snowfall happening here too 

Jumpy and Pixie have had a shortish run, and they too came in speckled with snow - locked in now though, after Jumpy disappeared and there was a (thankfully short) moment of panic when I had to go round the alley calling him in the snow.... luckily I heard Mum shouting that he was in again!!  
He's now curled up beside me having enjoyed a wild game with Da Bird and then with his Dynamite catnip stick... :001_wub:
Gracie prefers watching snow through the window!!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I walked the dogs this morning on my own so didn't risk taking the camera just in case I did fall over and drop it, although I had no trouble as it turned out cause there was still a bit of fresh snow to walk on and the pavements haven't iced over yet. I lost my pull on spikes so I think I'll order some better ones like yax traxs before the temperatures start plummeting and it freezes.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

We have more snow too 
Tia sat in the middle of the garden licking the snow off the grass 
Jt hasnt gone out yet, Archie sniffed the air and legged it under his fav duvet :001_wub:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

We had more snow lastnight and there is more forecast for tomorrow 
Old Mr Fox (a resident) was out for breakfast this morning.He is having Kangaroo and Amaranth,Meeko still wont eat it


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

Well it wasnt snowing here.. Untill i'd got to work this morning!!! 
so now i just have to hope i can get home ok later! OH sent me a cute photo of maggie making snowballs while barney looked on though.. Wish i was home playing with them!


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Snowing in East London and it has been all morning  and it doesn't look like it is going to stop either


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Haha here I am trying to tempt my two outside into the freezing snow  click on pic)



Success!! Molly ventures out  ( click on Pic)



My back door needs a good scrub!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Right, I think you've all had plenty of snow now! Stop being greedy and send some North westwards, please.

Look how sad Spooks is, he has none of the white stuff to play in :cryin:










(This was taken about half an hour ago- literally nothing. Zilch.)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've just spoken to my daughter down in Cornwall and she hasn't had any snow there either  The kids are very disappointed, especially when I told them their cousins had the day off school on Friday


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

It has been snowing here all day. Very fine powder snow, but it is quite thick by now.
Needless to say most of the cats do not venture out at all, Connor is the only one that isn't bothered, and Tosca seems to have found another snug place to hide....


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

It's been constant very light snow here in west london, and its sticking for the most part  Got to leave work early on Friday and fingers crossed that it's a snow day Monday too!

I gathered some snow and threw it in the bathtub so Bloo and Freckle could play with it - they are mostly just looking at it. Took Sybil outside briefly but as soon as she realized that the white stuff was all cold and icky on her paws she legged it back in


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

Managed to get home ok 

this is the photo OH sent me from this morning, we've had a lot more since then and its just started to fall even heavier! :cryin: best get my wellies out as i will probably have to walk to work tomorrow.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

It's still snowing!


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

We have heavy snow forecast from 9 pm tonight, supposedly all through the night until noon tomorrow. My daughter is hoping for the day off school, as a 6th former she is over laden with homework and would love a day at home to catch up ....

Hope Spooks gets his snow soon.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Jansheff said:


> We have heavy snow forecast from 9 pm tonight, supposedly all through the night until noon tomorrow. My daughter is hoping for the day off school, as a 6th former she is over laden with homework and would love a day at home to catch up ....
> 
> Hope Spooks gets his snow soon.


LOL A teacher friend of ours was very annoyed to hear that, despite the fact all the other schools in the near locality were closed and very few of their own pupils turned up, her school remained open! She then got stuck in a blizzard on the way home-the normally 30 min journey took 2 hours - so she's hopeful for tomorrow too!


----------



## Asteria (Dec 31, 2012)

Well we had quite a bit of snow on Friday so this weekend I brought some snow into the house for the kittens to have a play with. All they did was give it a sniff and go and play with their toys.....

They can never say I don't try to keep them entertained! Haha


----------



## kryten22uk (Dec 9, 2012)

Quite a lot of snow today here in South London. Silky seems to love it!


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

Unfortunately, I've not been able to enjoy the snow much, as I lost most of the last couple of days to stress, worry, exhaustion, sleepless nights and frantic surfing between weather news, Heathrow Airport's website and British Airways' website.

Yup, my husband and his friend were two of the unlucky ones who got stranded minus their luggage at Heathrow Airport. They were supposed to be flying out to India for a guided birdwatching tour on Friday, and despite mass cancellations and frozen runways, their flight actually boarded on time. Then they were told that they had been put in the queue for de-icing and that it would take at least two hours to get to the front of the queue. Eventually, the flight was cancelled, and they were bundled back into the airport, minus their baggage to spend a sleepless and frustrating night in the terminal wondering when and if they were going to be able to get to their destination.

His friend's fiancee spent the early part of the night trying and failing to get through to the rebooking section on BA's website, and when she went to bed, I took over and carried on trying until 7am on Saturday morning. Online rebookings remained down all night and when the call centre telephone lines opened at 6am, I spent ages listening to "Sorry to keep you waiting, your call is important to us" only to be told that despite me having all the info they needed to rebook, I wasn't listed as someone authorised to do the rebooking, so byebye. Since my husband and his friend were just about out of battery charge on their mobiles, they just had to carry on waiting for a few hours more in the helpdesk queue.

I'm glad to say they finally arrived in India, sadly minus their luggage, this morning. The first thing they had to do on arrival was go out and buy a few days' worth of clean underwear!! >_< 

Snow pics to follow later, just needed to get all that off my chest as I've been so wound-up and worn out these past few days.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear you have had a stressful few days.

Just wanted to say, although it is frustrating for passengers, its also frustrating for the engineers. My OH is one of the people at Heathrow who is outside for 12 hours trying to get all the planes de-iced. He will be outside all night again tonight in minus temperatures, trying to do what he can, with his colleagues, to get the planes ready for departure.


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Sorry to hear you have had a stressful few days.
> 
> Just wanted to say, although it is frustrating for passengers, its also frustrating for the engineers. My OH is one of the people at Heathrow who is outside for 12 hours trying to get all the planes de-iced. He will be outside all night again tonight in minus temperatures, trying to do what he can, with his colleagues, to get the planes ready for departure.


Thanks! 

I imagine a situation like that is really difficult for everyone involved in it, and brrrrr, I don't envy your OH working in subzero temperatures all night trying to get all the planes de-iced! Respect to him for doing a job like that, though - he and others like him help keep air travel safe.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

To be honest its the Captains that cause the most hold-ups. They insist on being taken up in the crane to see if the plane needs de-icing, when the engineers already _know_ it needs de-icing 

But if the Captain asks, the Captain gets!

So then they have to wait for a crane, take the Captain up, he tells them what they already know, before it can go into the queue for de-icing - and then they wait so long in the queue for take-off after de-icing, they need de-icing _again_ before its safe to take off!

I hope your husband has a brilliant time - I have to admit I am very slightly jealous right now


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> To be honest its the Captains that cause the most hold-ups. They insist on being taken up in the crane to see if the plane needs de-icing, when the engineers already _know_ it needs de-icing
> 
> But if the Captain asks, the Captain gets!
> 
> ...


I'd guess that the Captains are obliged to check even the totally obvious as part of their job (and health & safety regulations), but yeah, I can imagine just how annoying and frustrating it gets waiting around in icy conditions for what you already *know* to be confirmed!

What you said about planes needing de-icing again after waiting so long for take-off probably explains why my husband's flight was cancelled - they did say something about it would take far too long to get to the front of the queue for take-off.

I'll pass on your message to my husband!  I hope he's having a great time too, but it might be a while before I hear from him as his phone charger was probably in his hold baggage! >_<


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I got up the morning to a lot more snow, there is a thick covering on the netting of my cat proof fencing - I hope the brackets hold up, it looks quite heavy


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

not my cat but this is very cute

Adorable video captures excitement of cat as it sees snow for the very first time | Mail Online


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Yay :thumbup:

I opened the door tonight and much to my surprise she went for a romp around. I had to use Dreamies to get her back in 

Sorry about me in the shadow, the security light was on.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

kryten22uk said:


> Quite a lot of snow today here in South London. Silky seems to love it!


I was going to post a photo but as we are close neighbours I wont bother now lol


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Etienne said:


> I was going to post a photo but as we are close neighbours I wont bother now lol


But what about pics of the gorgeous Puss Puss and Shadow?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> Yay :thumbup:
> 
> I opened the door tonight and much to my surprise she went for a romp around. I had to use Dreamies to get her back in
> 
> Sorry about me in the shadow, the security light was on.


You've got loads!  It seems the outskirts and Greater Manchester have had loads of snow, but those of us in the centre have hardly any. We've just had sleet all day today, and any snowflakes have been tiny, unable to stick 

I have friends in Bolton, Disley, Bury...all had inches. We've got a cm in some areas, if we're lucky :thumbdown:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

so weird as here where we normally have loads of snow, I can see the grass and the farmers fields...Thanks to the 100 k winds last week the snow is pretty well gone for now....it will be back prob next week...Keep warm and stay safe...


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Still lots in Warwickshire - this was my walk home from walk today. Then Gatsby and I played in the garden again!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Such a pretty picture, the first one  Gatsby looks cute too


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Couldn't find Molly when I came in tonight!  thought surely she hadn't gone out after all that performance yesterday!! ( see video) 

She was! I called her and in she galloped 

Tomorrow she will decide she hates it again 

Jordan, I was hoping you had snow! This is crazy


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Kah said:


> Still lots in Warwickshire - this was my walk home from walk today. Then Gatsby and I played in the garden again!


I looooove that shot of Gatsby in the snow.....


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Raffles out for a stroll ...


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> But what about pics of the gorgeous Puss Puss and Shadow?


Trying to get a picture of Puss is really hard going. She see`s the camera or mobile and off she trotts :mad2:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Etienne said:


> Trying to get a picture of Puss is really hard going. She see`s the camera or mobile and off she trotts :mad2:


Sounds just like Frankie


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

It's been snowing here for the last hour!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm not a million miles away and it's been the same here, albeit sleet at this point! Still very cold, though!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes, it's very cold, I've just put the electric blanket on


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

No new snow here, but it is still cold, very cold......
The evening rush hour was a disaster, it took me longer just to get out of Rotterdam than it normally takes me to get home.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Very cold tonight. We did have rain/sleet this afternoon now looking out the window we have a snow blizzard.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

It had started to melt here today - *yay* and now I've just looked out the window to see it coming down pretty heavily again.. Seriously? The novelty has worn off now...


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes, also in Warwickshire watching 'snow - the return'. Not that heavy here at the moment though. Kx


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Yep, coming down quickly in the South of Warwickshire as well. Well the cats will enjoy it!!


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Sheffield .... and no more at the moment and not a lot forecast. We've still got a lot lying around, but it's gone all foggy now.  Booo. I want more snow!!!


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

A bit milder today but still quite thick where we are in Edinburgh.

Here,s Hamish and his first experience of snow


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Amin said:


> A bit milder today but still quite thick where we are in Edinburgh.
> 
> Here,s Hamish and his first experience of snow


What a lovely name for the handsome boy


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Amin said:


> A bit milder today but still quite thick where we are in Edinburgh.
> 
> Here,s Hamish and his first experience of snow


The handsome Hamish :001_wub:

He doesn't look too impressed in the first pic 

The snow hasn't stopped all day here, been coming down quite heavy and it's settling.


----------



## billpilkington (Sep 23, 2012)

I think here in West Yorkshire are going to get one last covering on Friday, then its going go get wet & windy. Flood alerts for some parts of the UK as the snow melts rapidly.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Amin said:


> A bit milder today but still quite thick where we are in Edinburgh.
> 
> Here,s Hamish and his first experience of snow


Wow  we are about 4 miles apart and yet we have very little snow here,that reminds me why I stopped working at the vets near you


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

Hah??!!??

Dear BBC Weather and Met Office, precisely which parts of "white cloud" and "fog" translate as "actually, it's snowing"??

Oh well, an unexpected bonus, hope it sticks around for a while, as I was too anxious and worn out from sleeplessness (re: my husband travelling in that weather) to fully appreciate the decent snowfall we had from Friday to Sunday. 

Time to share some of my snow pics from the weekend (mostly not of cats, sorry!):

[Friday 18th] Fragile beauty: a lone pink Cyclamen poking above the snow.









[Friday 18th] Snow makes everything look better... even fly-tipping! This is one of the reasons we won't let Rin out to roam freely any more. Despite me reporting the problem to the council and stuffing a dumped iron in the hole of the frontmost fuel tank so neither cats nor other small mammals could get in, the council haven't cleared anything and somebody swiped the iron. >_>









[Friday 18th] Ice Hand - the result of filling a latex disposable glove with water and leaving it out to freeze!









[Sunday 20th] The snow fell thick and heavy and Riki finally decided to venture out to investigate.









Rin scuttled under the patio furniture, having decided that she really didn't like putting her paws in that cold white stuff, which fell to a depth of about 3 inches. Once it stopped snowing, however, she was very happy for me to give her a guided tour of the winter garden from the safe and warm cradle of my arms!


----------



## kryten22uk (Dec 9, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> I got up the morning to a lot more snow, there is a thick covering on the netting of my cat proof fencing - I hope the brackets hold up, it looks quite heavy


I had this issue, but I was well aware that it would happen, and always go out to shake it down with a broom handle. Snow can do real damage to fencing (and shrubs!).


----------



## billpilkington (Sep 23, 2012)

Here in Todmorden, West Yorkshire, its just stared.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Dare I say it? Don't want to jinx it (again!) buuuut...

...it's Snowing! Heavily. And it looks to be sticking a little bit.


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Dare I say it? Don't want to jinx it (again!) buuuut...
> 
> ...it's Snowing! Heavily. And it looks to be sticking a little bit.


Yesssss! About time too, you've been waiting for long enough!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Dare I say it? Don't want to jinx it (again!) buuuut...
> 
> ...it's Snowing! Heavily. And it looks to be sticking a little bit.


Yes!!

Ok, now we just need it to be light so we can see photos of spooks out in it!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Yes!!
> 
> Ok, now we just need it to be light so we can see photos of spooks out in it!


We'll be lucky if he ventures out, I think :lol: Still, tomorrow marks 6 months of Spooks ownership, so some nice snow photos would be a nice way to celebrate. If he co-operates


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Hope you get some decent snow in Manchester at last. We've just started again in Sheffield


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> We'll be lucky if he ventures out, I think :lol: Still, tomorrow marks 6 months of Spooks ownership, so some nice snow photos would be a nice way to celebrate. If he co-operates


Wow! You've had spooks 6 months already!!

Everything crossed you get your snow at last!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Wow! You've had spooks 6 months already!!
> 
> Everything crossed you get your snow at last!


I know, it's gone so fast, hasn't it?! 

I only want snow so I can take some photos (maybe make a snowman, if there's enough)- once all that's done, it can go :lol:


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

started just as I left work, snowing here and just heard the wood head pass is closed and I want to view a kitten on Sunday.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

you'll have to go on M62 instead? Fortunately it'll all thaw as its meant to get mild on sunday, I've got a dog training day event so I hope that's still on.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

We're expecting it again tonight  
I'm fed up with it now, we had about 10 inches deep at one point and now its just going - mind you there is some blummin slippy ice! - we are getting a few more hours of snow!!!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

well fresh snow might make things easier at least for a time tomorrow. Not so bad if it thaws quicker on Sunday and we avoid the ice problem then


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats what I am hoping for Wiz, that it will cover the ice so its not slippy then thaw really quickly on Sunday so we dont get the compacted snow/ice again


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

:cursing:

It was looking really promising. Snow was falling nicely and it was quickly sticking...now all we have is lots of sleet, washing away any that had settled :cryin:

I think we're the only ones in the country not sick of snow. We've not had any to get sick of!!!

All I want is some pretty photos :blushing:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

JordanRose said:


> :cursing:
> 
> It was looking really promising. Snow was falling nicely and it was quickly sticking...now all we have is lots of sleet, washing away any that had settled :cryin:
> 
> ...


Do you want to visit us? We have plenty left and more to come...


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

The roads are bad here now. Cars are stuck on every incline and we've just had to abandon the car half a mile away from home and walk the rest of the way. They seem to be using invisible grit tonight and it's not at all effective.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Still have patchy snow here, some of the pathways and roads are still quite icy they use invisible grit here too  and plenty still in the garden. 

Snow and rain forecast for tonight and the early hours and temperatures due to rise. It's raining here now :thumbup: hoping it washes it all away and it stays away!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Pouring with rain here now! All being washed away


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

quite bad here, took me 50 minutes in a taxi hourney that would usually take 5 !


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Snowing very heavy here and has been since 930 ish we have about 3 inches of snow if not more and it's set to snow heavy through out the night


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> quite bad here, took me 50 minutes in a taxi hourney that would usually take 5 !


Interesting to know. My son is at University of Liverpool, he's been pretty disappointed with the amount of snow so far. At least it didn't prevent him from getting to his exams this week. Bet he's out snowballing tonight, he's been revising really hard since he got back, but he can relax and have a bit of fun now they're over.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thankyou snow gods for only bringing a small amount last night, looks like about an inch from the window. Now hurry up and thaw


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

All our snow was washed away by heavy rain. All we have is slush :cryin:

I give up.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> All our snow was washed away by heay rain. All we have is slush :cryin:
> 
> I give up.


Oh noooo!!! I feel your pain!!! We were forecast snow last night too, but all we got was rain and more rain!! 

It's nice and sunny now though


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Couldn't get up dad's drive today I think the snow was just simply too soft for the winter tyres. Ironically they coped better on the compacted stuff that had frozen


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

Hope no-one here (or their families) got stranded for several hours on the M6 last night!


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

It's a little late now but we let the boys peep their heads out after the first big snow a week ago, they weren't too keen on it though!

Byron peeped his head out... stepped out for a moment, then came right back in!! Silly boy!









Charlie, the usually more wary one, stuck his nose out...









...then went straight out into the snow!









I didn't want to go out with him so I took a photo from the inside looking out...









About 10 seconds later, he was back inside!! 

Oh well!


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

It has been a gorgeous sunny day here in Croydon


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Snow mostly gone in Warwickshire although there was about 10cm still covering my car. Decided to 'dig it out" today. It's a 23 year old VW Golf and hasn't moved for 2 weeks. The temperature has also never gone above zero. And....it started first time! As the advert used to say 'if only everything in life was as reliable as....'

Totally not cat related except I then used it to go cat food shopping!!! Kx


----------



## xxflair (Jan 3, 2012)

We've had snow for almost three weeks this monday in Wattisham, suffolk. It snowed again this morning and was coming down thick and fast. Hopefully this is the last bout of it so I can concentrate on recovering my poor plants and garden Did build a snow cat though which looked rather cute sitting by my house


----------



## mdeal (Aug 16, 2012)

Bean got very confused by the snow, couldn't work out whether to put his paw in it, chase it or run away from it.


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

mdeal said:


> Bean got very confused by the snow, couldn't work out whether to put his paw in it, chase it or run away from it.


Bean looks well, is this Berty,s brother ?. Berty loves the snow, rolling and jumping in it and stays out for hours in the pen, He,s so happy and laid back here, and put loads of weight on. I was going to send you some pics of him.


----------



## xxflair (Jan 3, 2012)

Your going to love this!! Last night we went to bed with the world white as anything I've ever seen. This morning we woke to find everything back to it's natural tones of green and brown 
Just shows how much rain we had over the course of the night. At least plants are ok


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Yep- all our white stuff gone overnight too


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

Ours has gone now and apart from a short shower of rain this morning its now bright and sunny and its 11 degrees outside!


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

Snow has now all gone here and we've had strong winds and a lot of rain. Just had to do a temporary repair on the walk-in plastic greenhouse with some duck tape, bamboo poles and swing bin liners!!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

It rained a lot last night here as well ( got wet on way in ) but thankfully nice and sunny today!

Wonder if we've seen the last of snow this (beg) year?


----------



## mdeal (Aug 16, 2012)

Amin said:


> Bean looks well, is this Berty,s brother ?. Berty loves the snow, rolling and jumping in it and stays out for hours in the pen, He,s so happy and laid back here, and put loads of weight on. I was going to send you some pics of him.


Oh please do ! That would be amazing 

Yes, this is Berty's brother, Mum is good too - they're enjoying the sun right now.


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Snow back on here in Edinburgh, Snow, sleet, wind, rain  

I,am going to book a holiday


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Amin said:


> Snow back on here in Edinburgh, Snow, sleet, wind, rain
> 
> I,am going to book a holiday


:scared: Isnt it just :arf:I got caught in a snow/hail gale this afternoon  Battered I was :cryin::cryin:


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

We are meant to get some tomorrow, typical as I'm on a course..still it's only half a day so if we get stuck in traffic..oh well


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> We are meant to get some tomorrow, typical as I'm on a course..still it's only half a day so if we get stuck in traffic..oh well


Snow, sleet, rain and gales forecast for tonight and tomorrow 

I'm on a course as well tomorrow but it's all day, I have to drive to Cannock in Staffordshire, not looking forward to it if the forecasts are right, it will be a long, long day


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> Snow, sleet, rain and gales forecast for tonight and tomorrow
> 
> I'm on a course as well tomorrow but it's all day, I have to drive to Cannock in Staffordshire, not looking forward to it if the forecasts are right, it will be a long, long day


Take some extra food in the car just in case and some warm clothes..and an empty bottle


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

nicolaa123 said:


> Take some extra food in the car just in case and some warm clothes..and an empty bottle


I nearly asked wtf do you want an empty bottle for ,and then it dawned on me  :lol::lol:


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

buffie said:


> :scared: Isnt it just :arf:I got caught in a snow/hail gale this afternoon  Battered I was :cryin::cryin:


Berty,s been out all day in the pen. He was black & white.

Now he,s just white :mad2:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Amin said:


> Berty,s been out all day in the pen. He was black & white.
> 
> Now he,s just white :mad2:


If the poor wee b*gger was out in that hail/snow storm this afternoon he will be black and blue underneath


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

buffie said:


> I nearly asked wtf do you want an empty bottle for ,and then it dawned on me  :lol::lol:


Always be prepared


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

buffie said:


> If the poor wee b*gger was out in that hail/snow storm this afternoon he will be black and blue underneath


I know, he,s a strange one all right  He does like the wee Bothy too tho.
He,s all warm, cosy and fed now, tho he,s getting ready to chase they other two baby elephants around


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> Take some extra food in the car just in case and some warm clothes..and an empty bottle


Empty bottle  that made me :lol: :lol:

Woken up to....... No snow :thumbup: forecast has now changed  to just rain! I'll take your advice just in case they've got it wrong again and I get stranded!!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Woken up to snow


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, folks, after not being snowed on at all, we had some last night. Loads of the stuff....









Well, it's more that we did have 

And after all that wanting it, Spooks took one look and ran back inside so no piccies  Bunnies weren't too keen, either:

[youtube_browser]NrSmZ_qkEG8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Been snowing again all day in oxfordshire, anybody else had snow?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

We had it last night and it had settled about 4am, but it stopped this morning and all gone now. 

Would help to say I'm in Surrey!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Been snowing again all day in oxfordshire, anybody else had snow?


Yes, we have all day  The back garden is covered apart from a few paw prints 

I'm in Bucks, not too far from you


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

We've had snow all day since last night too, but hardly any has stuck


----------

